
How El Chapo Was Finally Captured, Again - howrude
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/world/americas/mexico-el-chapo-sinaloa-sean-penn.html
======
powera
A somewhat serious question: Why didn't they just shoot him?

~~~
mikhailt
Because the Americans want him, most likely for information he probably won't
give up.

The Mexican gov't can use this for leverage to get something from the US
gov't.

